# New bow - adjustable from 5lb - 70lb?



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen these? I went to Bass Pro today looking at bows for my son and the saleman suggested I check this bow out, the draw length and poundage is pretty much adjustable for life!

http://www.cabelas.com/compound-bows-di ... ty-1.shtml

Rut


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gosh dang...Santa wants to drop that sucker off at my house in a bad, bad way! 8)


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

with two boys and one girl who want to bowhunt this is way cool.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Diamond Infinite Edge. This new model adjusts from 13 to 30 inches by 1/2 inch increments and can be adjusted from 5 to 70lbs! 

Diamond has been the leader in youth-friendly bows for a few years since their Edge series was first introduced. Their prior model, the Razor Edge, could go from 60 down to 25lbs and from 19-29" draw lengths by 1/2" adjustments. 

Some will dispute their favorite brand's youth bow is "better", or "does the same thing", but I challenge that this new evolution in Diamond's little Infinite Edge really does set it apart from ALL the rest. 

Suggested retail on the package is $399, and it comes with a $45 rest, a $50 quiver, a $40 sight, peep, loop, wrist sling... tough to beat. I have two in stock and several more on the way.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Do they come in a left handed setup? I have two lefty kids...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, Left handed models should be available sometime around Christmas.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I showed this to my wife, and after rifle hunting for 4 years and dealing with all the people she has decided to take up archery.(which made me happier than a rooster in a hen house!) She was like better get it soon so I can practice!
Where would you suggest buying it from?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike, just look at the post above. Top of Utah Archery has two in stock in his Logan shop. He is great to deal with.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry didn't even get that far in his post. Logan is quite a ways to travel for me though!


----------

